# Colorado Troutfishing



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

On a vacation with the family in Beaver Creek just west of Vail. River is right behind the hotel which is super convenient and the fishing is awesome so thats a plus! The guys at the local fly shop were super helpful giving tips and just really awesome people! Heres a few fish from this AM. Didnt have a net to land all the fish but we caught a total of 4 rainbows, 3 browns, and 3 brooks. All on dry flies not sure of the names.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice pictures.
Looks like a great time.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Great Pics and nice trout! Whats the name of the resort?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Man...you look like you belong there, nice Trouts!!!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Beautiful spot and beautiful fish. What river were you on?? I'm headed to my place on the upper Rio Grande in a couple of weeks. My brother in law has spotted a 25+" brown that has everyone on the river buzzing. A couple of guys have almost gotten him, but he is still there.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Jealous! Thanks for the post. Nice loop in the 6th picture.


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

SaltMan said:


> Great Pics and nice trout! Whats the name of the resort?


The Westin resort on Eagle River!


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

THE JAMMER said:


> Beautiful spot and beautiful fish. What river were you on?? I'm headed to my place on the upper Rio Grande in a couple of weeks. My brother in law has spotted a 25+" brown that has everyone on the river buzzing. A couple of guys have almost gotten him, but he is still there.


Its Eagle River in Avon, CO just west of Vail!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool. We were up in Ouray 4 wheeling in July. Got rid of my fly gear since moving to Texas but we threw spinners and did ok. The trout regulations up there are very complicated and you really need to do your homework because the rules change from stream to stream. Rules change even in sections of the streams too. Way too confusing for me to remember. Beautiful country though!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

TxJH28 said:


> Its Eagle River in Avon, CO just west of Vail!


The Eagle is a great river. VERY nice pics and fish.


----------

